# Sonax spray and seal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its arrived hopefully get to test tomorrow if weather improves !


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

BSD on steroids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A big fan of Sonax products. Where is this available from??


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Was good going to ask where did you get it from?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The UK distributor has brought this in (Saxon Brands) so should be available soon to all UK stockists.

https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/xtreme/243400544

It looks like their version of CarPro Hydro 2 Lite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting to see if it will be better than BSD as that is a superb product!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

LeeH said:


> BSD on steroids?


That's what I was thinking!

Love BSD so very interested in this.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> Its arrived hopefully get to test tomorrow if weather improves !


Be interested to see what you think about it...


----------



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

just watched the promotional vid on youtube. looks impresive but what do they use on the apparently untreated side to make it sheet and bead so badly. lol


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking forward to a review of this one ! It's got some big boots to fill.........


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Would be pretty interesting if ECP get hold of it as well


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hopefully this will be sold by ECP at a nice discount.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd rather see in2d stock it than Ecp.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sonax also have a new shampoo to match the Spray & Seal.. Wash & Seal or Wash & Protect it will be called in Germany, same as Spray & Protect for the DE market.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Managed to have a quick play on the weekend with it - 

Easy to use - and does seem good at the moment - coated the car - then rinsed off and dried - Seems very slick/smooth to the touch andl ater in the day took it out for a run and really does seem to keep the car cleaner ...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Is this an "SiO2" based product like Wet Coat, Bead Juice etc?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Is this an "SiO2" based product like Wet Coat, Bead Juice etc?


I was just about to ask this!!

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Is this an "SiO2" based product like Wet Coat, Bead Juice etc?


Yes, like AF Aqua Coat and such so not like BSD


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

We have this in stock (have had it in for a good few weeks but only just got chance to put it online).

We tested it a good few weeks ago and it's still beading strong. Leaves a nice slick finish and plenty of beading. Slightly more than comparative products but it's a decent product nevertheless :thumb:

Available to buy here: Sonax Spray & Seal £16.95


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good product, I've used it for some time now.

I would say around 2-3 months on the protection side, for a daily driver. Very good gloss, easy application - just remember to rinse off properly and directly after application - and it feels very slick.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

haha awesome pictures Ebbe. I was desperately looking through for some but those are spot on


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

CleanYourCar said:


> We have this in stock (have had it in for a good few weeks but only just got chance to put it online).
> 
> We tested it a good few weeks ago and it's still beading strong. Leaves a nice slick finish and plenty of beading. Slightly more than comparative products but it's a decent product nevertheless :thumb:
> 
> Available to buy here: Sonax Spray & Seal £16.95


There's a couple of spelling mistakes in your product description on your site :lol:

Will be trying this once my wetcoat runs out :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> There's a couple of spelling mistakes in your product description on your site :lol:
> 
> Will be trying this once my wetcoat runs out :thumb:


  It's worth a go definitely.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

CleanYourCar said:


> We have this in stock (have had it in for a good few weeks but only just got chance to put it online).
> 
> We tested it a good few weeks ago and it's still beading strong. Leaves a nice slick finish and plenty of beading. Slightly more than comparative products but it's a decent product nevertheless :thumb:
> 
> Available to buy here: Sonax Spray & Seal £16.95


Nearly x3 times the price of BSD......is it 3x better? (With ECP discounts that is)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Nearly x3 times the price of BSD......is it 3x better? (With ECP discounts that is)


I did wonder this myself. I appreciate its a spray and rinse non-touch product, but using BSD as a drying aid is quick and easy - plus i guess that you would use a lot less as spray and wipe against spray and rinse?

I guess there must be definite times and places for non-touch spray and rinse products tho.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Nearly x3 times the price of BSD......is it 3x better? (With ECP discounts that is)


I was looking forward to this product, but I don't like the price.

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ECP will probably discount it down to £10 if they get hold of it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> I did wonder this myself. I appreciate its a spray and rinse non-touch product, but using BSD as a drying aid is quick and easy - plus i guess that you would use a lot less as spray and wipe against spray and rinse?
> 
> I guess there must be definite times and places for non-touch spray and rinse products tho.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


You can apply this exactly the same way you would use BSD. Couple of squirts on the panel, mist a squirt on a damp cloth and spread all over the panel before rinsing down. Saves on product :thumb:

These are great for when you want to give the car a going over but the weather isn't 100% guaranteed to be dry. Can wash and protect your car regardless of rain, seldom I use these types of product but I do I keep a few and love them for these times alone :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Some interesting you tube reviews


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Radish293 said:


> Some interesting you tube reviews
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting good or interesting bad ?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Tried this yesterday for the 1st time and I am really impressed with the ease of use and the water behaviour afterwards, great sheeting and beading. If it is durable it will be a good time saver for me.


----------

